# Titusville Pier



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Has anyone been out to this pier lately. I was there a couple weeks ago but there was no one catching much. One guy had a trout but that was it. Also how is night fishing/crabbing/shrimping there? Thinking of going this weekend but would like to know whats biting now.


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

I havent fished it yet, and didnt see anything caught when we stopped by. i did notice at the bait stand behind the bar, you have to put your name in a lottery for shrimping on the pier.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah thanks for the reply, I dont want to take that drive if its not going to be a spot that produces. I live about 20 min from Debary.


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

the new pier is in line where the old 406 ran up to the turntable bridge i did see a dip net frame on deck. their was also signs of drum fishing.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Well I was going to fish this weekend but my job said differently with many high requests for HVAC repairs. So I had to work. I will try to make it out this week sometime in the evening. Maybe find some locals working it.


----------

